# My new boy!



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Yay! I ran into a bit of good luck and was able to adopt a new boy.

hes a dumbo dwarf. hes soooo cute 











im so excited!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, adorable!


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks 

hes about a year and three months old, but looks like a young little guy since hes a dwarf. i'll have to keep an eye on him though. the friend of mine who i got him from said he's quite the ladies man. lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Zomg! That is my PERFECT, IDEAL, MUST HAVE (sometime in the future) rat! Seriously, if I could dream up the most adorable rat possible, he would be it. Except a girl. But that's okay. He looks DARLING. Can we see some photos of him next to a regular sized rat sometime after intros? Eeek!


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

i could post photos of him next to a standard size female but thats about it. all my other males are little youngins and are smaller than he is, lol. when my other boys decide to finally grow, then i'll post a good male to male comparison. 

basically, hes smaller in length than my full grown females but is wider, lol. hes a cute little plumper


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

He's adorable!!


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

Can he be any cuter?!?


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

aawh, he's perfect! So adorable


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

That is quite possibly the cutest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a face!


----------



## badashe (Jun 5, 2008)

oh goodness, im pretty sure that face could sway all the rat haters in the world.


----------

